# Thomas County



## slipknot

Lets get this thing going for 2014. Anybody had any luck there?


----------



## shaynepaul708

Finally some big bucks on cam over past few days within hr of daylight I'd say 2 weeks out on rutting


----------



## jimbar

Went to my place in Ochlocknee last weekend, had a couple of nice nighttime pics.  Found about 6 scrapes in a 150 yard stretch of road.  Saw a doe and 2 yearlings in our only sit.


----------



## joedublin

I hunt in Grady County...seeing lots of does and yearlings but the bucks are still doing their nocturnal stuff. Another couple of weeks and it ought to start cranking up pretty good.


----------



## jgibby

Hey guys I know this is the hunting report section but I've got a little dilemma and figured you guys would be the best to ask. I'm not gonna be able to hunt my normal week of thanksgiving this year. It looks like I can swing a few days around the 20th or a few days in early dec. from y'alls experience which would be better? Property is a few miles north of thomasville , thanks


----------



## shaynepaul708

I'd say 20th if you closer to moultrie dec if more towards Mitchell


----------



## jimbar

In Ochlocknee this morning. Scrapes everywhere but a lot of pics with bucks still together.


----------



## joedublin

I'd put my money on early December.


----------



## hortonhunter22

had 12 bucks come into the shop over the weekend...most were still young deer but did see several mature deer...one gross in the 150s and another in the 160s...the bigger was shot yesterday morning during a tornado warning lol...they were on there feet the weekend but i think it was more the weather than the rut...end of this week and next should be dynamite


----------



## noah3d

My dad and I have been hunting alot since the beginning of bow season. We have been hunting two properties that have hardly ever Ben hunted and that has been several years ago. We have also hunted River Creek some. We have only seen 5 deer total from the stand. We have seen several walking around though. My Dad was able to shoot one of those. Has not been a productive season to say the least.


----------



## slipknot

hortonhunter22 said:


> had 12 bucks come into the shop over the weekend...most were still young deer but did see several mature deer...one gross in the 150s and another in the 160s...the bigger was shot yesterday morning during a tornado warning lol...they were on there feet the weekend but i think it was more the weather than the rut...end of this week and next should be dynamite



Thanks for the post, you are certainly in the know.
Heading over to Thomas Co Thurs. nt. Things have been slow, but it should be ramping up soon.


----------



## slipknot

Just got back, not much sign or activity. Things seem a litttle late this year.


----------



## southGAlefty

Mid-December is when I place my bet


----------



## shaynepaul708

Shot this buck yesterday at 9 am headed back to bedding area neck swollen and starting to stink but 9 yd shot with my Elite energy 32 and a rage took him down


----------



## slipknot

Thats a killer buck.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My wife shot a buck sat that had dark stinking tarsals. I have several fresh scrapes around too. Next week and weekend should be full rut.


----------



## jimbar

Shaynepaul, Great buck. Slipknot, Maybe our Ochlocknee deer are a little slow. I've been seeing a lot of scrapes but still getting pics of bucks running together. Had 800 pics on my cameras but not one of a daytime deer


----------



## hortonhunter22

we seen a bunch of bucks cruising yesterday in the rain...pretty much all day long...


----------



## slipknot

jimbar said:


> Shaynepaul, Great buck. Slipknot, Maybe our Ochlocknee deer are a little slow. I've been seeing a lot of scrapes but still getting pics of bucks running together. Had 800 pics on my cameras but not one of a daytime deer



Yes, the rut there is hard to figure out, and Ive been hunting there nearly 20yrs.
I usually see more sign by this week. We usually have a weak rut these next 10 days, and the best hunting is usually from Christmas on, especially the last 2 weeks of season. Second rut seems to be better for the big ones.
The best is yet to come...


----------



## shaynepaul708

Big bucks in daytime pics ! Get in the woods


----------



## Booner89

I've been reading the gon forum for a few years and decided to join last night. I live and hunt here in thomas county I between Susie's and coolidge on 319.  I'll give you my hunting report for the last few days. I was laid off about a month ago so I have spent almost every day in the woods.  Up until last Thursday 11/20 I hadn't seen any chasing/rutting activity.  I did shoot a nice 205 lb 8 pt on 11/15 that came into the rattling horns.  I hunt a 200 acre lease alone except for when a friend or family wants to join.  On Saturday 11/22 I had a 4 pt run a group of 4-5 does right to the base of my stand where one of the doe urinated.  The 4 pt came to the spot she urinated and smelled and the does went one way and he went the other which tells me that they weren't ready.  Sunday 11/23 saw a group of 3 does mama and two yearlings. Monday 11/24 did not hunt. Tuesday 11/25 best afternoon all season w/o shooting.  Walked to stand at 4. Doe standing in lane I walk down she trots off I proceed to stand. At 4:15 had the same group of 3 does come in then walk on through. At 4:45 same small 4 pt came hurrying on their trail with nose to ground. At 5:15 had another group of 2 older does come into my back right and slowly make their way down to the food plot and they look to the back and another group of 4-5 does come in from the back of the plot. By this time it was getting around 545 low light.  The 3 older does were all running each other around including standing on their back legs swinging at each other with their front legs. I sat in the stand until 645 last night because there was deer ALL over the place including some BIG body deer chasing other deer around in the food plot. Finally I managed to get all my things packed up and snuck down the stand and came out through the briar patch to keep from spooking the deer to bad. All of this came yesterday during all the rain. The rut has to be about to bust wide open either today or the next 1-3 days.  I hope this helps anyone that reads this.


----------



## R and D

Passed on 130"  3yo this am, he was cruising thru, checked out does in front of me then moved on. Starting to see a few yearlings by themselfs, won't be long before good ones are moving.


----------



## southGAlefty

Watched a spike bump 3 does off a food plot this afternoon. Big one killed across road from us too at 4:15. Not convinced it's full blown in Grady yet but it's definitely starting.


----------



## noah3d

My dad saw a good bit of activity last Saturday. He saw seven that morning. On the night of the 25th and morning of the 26th we had a groupof four does in front of the camera off and on. No bucks ever came cruising through. I don't think it is too far from where Booner is talking about.


----------



## shaynepaul708

Killed this am cruising in Thomasville


----------



## noah3d

That is one mighty fine deer. It seems like you have yourself a honey hole.


----------



## Booner89

It has been slow for me these last 4 or 5 days.  I didn't see a deer until yesterday afternoon and I only saw a single doe right at dark.  Hoping it picks back up soon.  Have been getting pictures of bucks cruising from 9 pm until 5 am every night.  Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## shaynepaul708

Sightings have been dropping in my usual spots even with perfect enter and exit strategy and good winds still not seeing many as I was so I'm giving those spots a break hitting some new spots


----------



## slipknot

Looks like a warming trend through the wknd.


----------



## shaynepaul708

Man my places shut down with this moon and heat 1000 pics a week average to 300 and all but 6 nighttime


----------



## Booner89

Been pretty dead over the last week or so.  Sunday afternoon had a good 2 1/2 yr old 8 point come in on a string to a grunt call.  But other than that i haven't seen much of anything. Gonna check the cameras this afternoon and I'll let ya know.


----------



## Booner89

Been pretty slow for me here in thomas county these last two weeks.  Every picture except a handful have been at night.  Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## jimbar

We hunted western Thomas County Dec 13, 14, and 15 and saw decent movement. This past weekend we only hunted Saturday morning and saw nothing. Couple of daytime pics though.


----------



## slipknot

Hoping for good things this wknd, before it warms up.


----------



## GaFlLine

bucks chasing does in south GRADY near bishops


----------



## ACracing98

Hunting south of Tville, we saw 4 deer b4 7:30....one was a 10 point....no shot!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My son shot a nice buck pushing does Christmas day afternoon. The rut is 3-4 weeks late. His tarsals were black and stinking.


----------



## joedublin

Hey, Paul, when are they gonna get started around Whigham ? I'm sittin' here just waitin' on the signal to go !


----------



## Judge

joedublin said:


> Hey, Paul, when are they gonna get started around Whigham ? I'm sittin' here just waitin' on the signal to go !



I saw a couple chasing a doe December 26 on the banks of Lake Seminole, if that helps


----------



## noah3d

I have a couple of pictures of a gigantic buck that was killed in Thomas County right after Christmas. A guy I go to school with killed it. Deer looks to have at least 15 points. Has two huge drop tines as well. Has anyone else heard of this deer?


----------



## shaynepaul708

One Killed in Boston double drop it was fine buck its on deans Facebook but was dropped off to clean a Hubbard's


----------



## hortonhunter22

^ seen pics it's an impressive deer


----------



## slipknot

Lets see some pics...


----------

